# Pellet Storage



## Buckeye1 (Sep 12, 2020)

When storing pellets in buckets do they need to be food grade buckets.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 12, 2020)

I dont think so...  I use home depot buckets with a sealing lid you can buy that screws off (can recall... I think those came from Amazon.).  super handy.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 12, 2020)

Only if you are going to eat the pellets.    Sorry, couldn't resist that one.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 12, 2020)

I use the kingsford charcoal caddies for pellet storage


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 12, 2020)

Many options... I think there are a few threats on this forum about this. Personally, I use wooden boxes (brought from work). I had to buy hinges, spring latches and handles. I sealed all seams inside the box with food grade silicon. Also, I glued a Foam Weather Seal on all upper edges of the box to make it airtight. Keep all boxes in the garage....


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 12, 2020)

I  store mine in pickle buckets I buy from a place called Firehouse Subs for a couple of bucks each, and use gamma lids on them.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Funny 30 years ago when I worked at Burger King people fought over pickle buckets.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2020)

I just store mine in plastic bags, but since I only use them for cold smoking, I don’t have a big stash of them.
Al


----------



## texomakid (Sep 14, 2020)

Just keep them off concrete/cement floors. I've found you can literally  put down a piece of cardboard and it will protect them from concrete (the concerte will draw all the moisture out of the pellet and it will fall apart back to sawdust). Other than that, not much to worry about. I throw mine in a big plastic storage box and I don't even close the opening in the bags between uses. No issue in almost 2 years and over a ton of pellets uses.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 25, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve, did you do anything to eliminate the pickle smell or just fill them up?


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 26, 2020)

Buckeye1 said:


> BuckeyeSteve, did you do anything to eliminate the pickle smell or just fill them up?


I just washed them the best I could, let them dry a few days and filled them up.


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 26, 2020)

We have two cats so I just rinse out the large plastic litter containers and use them.


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 28, 2020)

Five gallon buckets with lids work well and are under $5. They hold about 25lbs of pellets.


----------



## Basco (Nov 22, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> Five gallon buckets with lids work well and are under $5. They hold about 25lbs of pellets.



That’s what I use. Under $5 and my local ACE hardware even puts on a Traeger logo on it for you. 

My question, does anyone leave their pellets outside even with the lid on and have no problems with the auger?


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 28, 2020)

Basco said:


> That’s what I use. Under $5 and my local ACE hardware even puts on a Traeger logo on it for you.
> 
> My question, does anyone leave their pellets outside even with the lid on and have no problems with the auger?



Mine are outside under a covered porch. Never had any swelling or augur issues. It's possible they could have a higher moisture content and not burn quite as hot, but I've had no issues at all.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 28, 2020)

When I injured my shoulder earlier this year I couldn't handle the 40# bags of pellets so switched to the 20's.  Turns out the smaller bags tend to come with "Zip-Lok" style closures.  Who knew?  My shoulder's a lot better now but I've found the convenience and that easy-seal feature is worth an extra buck per bag.  
I fill a few red 3# Folgers coffee cans (waterproof until they crack) from the bag as needed and trust the bag's seal for the remainder.


----------



## yahoot (Dec 2, 2020)

texomakid said:


> Just keep them off concrete/cement floors. I've found you can literally  put down a piece of cardboard and it will protect them from concrete (the concerte will draw all the moisture out of the pellet and it will fall apart back to sawdust). Other than that, not much to worry about. I throw mine in a big plastic storage box and I don't even close the opening in the bags between uses. No issue in almost 2 years and over a ton of pellets uses.



Actually, you have it backwards. 
There is essentially no moisture in smoking pellets. Part of the manufacturing process is to dry them out completely. Pellets need to be kept completely dry or they absorb moisture and turn back to sawdust.  Put a few pellets in a cup of water and you will see it happen. 

Concrete transmits moisture. Putting down any kind of barrier will protect pellets from the moisture in the concrete- cardboard works in some situations (depends on weather, etc.), a sheet of plastic works better. We use pallets or racks for indoor storage, closed buckets for outdoor.  We went through about 12 tons of pellets last year (less this year with covid), so we have a lot of experience in this area.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 2, 2020)

yahoot said:


> Actually, you have it backwards.
> There is essentially no moisture in smoking pellets. Part of the manufacturing process is to dry them out completely. Pellets need to be kept completely dry or they absorb moisture and turn back to sawdust.  Put a few pellets in a cup of water and you will see it happen.
> 
> Concrete transmits moisture. Putting down any kind of barrier will protect pellets from the moisture in the concrete- cardboard works in some situations (depends on weather, etc.), a sheet of plastic works better. We use pallets or racks for indoor storage, closed buckets for outdoor.  We went through about 12 tons of pellets last year (less this year with covid), so we have a lot of experience in this area.



Maybe I should stop posting perfidious info  
I'll shall try to be a bit more thorough with my research next time. Thanks for the correction.

Save the pellets!


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 10, 2021)

Just got some food grade pails with screw on lids at Menards for under $10 each. The food grade were only 50 cents more than the non food grade. 
For what it's worth Menards had Pit Boss pellets, 40 pounds for $15.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Apr 22, 2021)

I use the Home Depot buckets and snap on lids they seal them nicely,  I use tape and put name of pellets on it.  and I works out great when you dump out the pellets in the hopper, to change pellet flavors.


----------



## Smokin Mark (Apr 23, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Many options... I think there are a few threats on this forum about this. Personally, I use wooden boxes (brought from work). I had to buy hinges, spring latches and handles. I sealed all seams inside the box with food grade silicon. Also, I glued a Foam Weather Seal on all upper edges of the box to make it airtight. Keep all boxes in the garage....
> View attachment 462940
> View attachment 462944


I just received my first pellet grill (Camp Chef Woodwind 36) yesterday and am looking for ideas for storing the  pellets.  I have a woodshop and this is a great idea, will have to work on a "front load" staking system. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Smoking Audi (May 19, 2021)

New to pellet smoking here.  The instructions in our Traeger said to use food grade buckets.  I was able to get food grade for $6 with lid from Tractor Supply Company.  I bought some from Lowes but found out they are not food grade so now I have 2 new car washing buckets.  I watched a video the other day that recommended gallon size ziplock bags so If you do that then any bucket should work.  The guy on the video said a gallon of pellets would last him about 3 hours of smoking.


----------



## JWFokker (May 19, 2021)

The emphasis on food grade buckets is some legalese, not actually important. Are the bags they ship pellets in food grade? Is the wood food grade? Seems like corporate silliness to me.


----------



## bill1 (May 19, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> The emphasis on food grade buckets is some legalese, not actually important. Are the bags they ship pellets in food grade? Is the wood food grade? ...


I'm having trouble imagining any clean, plastic container that storing pellets in, that are subsequently burned, that could result in negative a health impact .  This doesn't help Traeger's corporate image...I'd say they've got some 'splainin' to do with that comment.


----------

